# [Reference] Section Thread Index



## ico (Jan 3, 2012)

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/149791-best-cpus-money-india.html*

*AMD*

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/135848-amd-bulldozer-news-discussion.html*
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/147645-amd-piledriver-discussion-thread.html*
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/148272-amd-trinity-apu-discussion.html*
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/143144-amd-llano-desktop-discussion.html*


*Intel*

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/135653-intel-sandy-bridge-discussion.html*
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/150570-intel-lga-1155-motherboard-thread.html* <--- Motherboard advice and information about various chipsets.
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-ivy-bridge-cpus.html*
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/139831-intel-sandy-bridge-e-lga2011-discussion.html*
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/139267-intel-ivy-bridge-discussion.html*


----------

